# Spinning Inserts and SpinPoints



## ethicsarchery (Jul 15, 2008)

Ethics Archery has released it's newest product, the Patent Pending SpinPoints.

The SpinPoints are currently available in limited sizes as we have just begun manufacturing them. We currently have them available in .244, .246, and for our competitive indoor shooters we have .381 ID available for the popular Carbon Express X-Jammer 27 Pro shafts. More sizes are scheduled to come out but we want to hear from you, the shooters, in regards to what sizes we should be bringing out next.








The concept behind the SpinPoint is that the insert that houses the point, is glued into the arrow shaft. It allows the point to rotate freely while the insert spins with the arrow. The point having the ability spin at a different rotation speed than the arrow helps the arrow flight in a few ways. It allows it to be more accurate as it will have a more consistent flight. It increases the speed of the arrow because the weight of the point is no longer a part of the arrows rotation. Meaning the arrow no longer has to spin the point. As a result, the arrow rotates with less resistance since it no longer has to spin the point, which reduces the drag on the arrow. 









Our spinning insert, which is an insert available in many sizes, is helpful to the bowhunter. In the 80's there was a broadhead manufactured with Five blades...it had five solid blades with no venting...one would think they would plane like a wet noodle...but they flew rather well due to a spinning ferrule...and penertration was outstanding! They were my favorite broadhead for years! We have taken that concept to the next level by engineering a spinning insert that will allow your broadhead to rotate separately from your arrow. Our testing has found that the broadhead tipped arrow will fly with the same consistency as field points. The issue of planing has been eliminated! Testing has also shown that the penetration has increased. Our insert allows the arrow to continue its rotational force once the broadhead makes contact with the animal. With a “conventional/standard insert”, once contact is made with the animal, the force of the arrow is used up. The spinning insert allows a longer force delivery since there is not a sudden stop to the arrows rotation.

The spinning inserts are available as a system that consists of spinning inserts and static inserts. This allows the shooter to rig arrows with and without the ability to spin the field point or broadhead. These come in an assortment of sizes and weights. You can see our arrow compatibility chart here.

Thanks for your interest in our spinning inserts and spinpoints!

Dealers and ProStaff Wanted!!! 

EA


----------



## Willyboys (Feb 12, 2010)

tag


----------



## GrayTech (Jan 29, 2013)

Interested in how these are installed. Are they permanently glued in? If so, how does one avoid glueing the rotating part?


----------



## GrayTech (Jan 29, 2013)

PS your website isn't mobile friendly, it keeps displaying a pop-up window to subscribe with no way to remove it.
I gave up trying to read the info as the darn pop-up is annoyingly persistent.


----------



## ethicsarchery (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback GrayTech...although putting your name and email into would certainly get rid of it but I will pass the info along to our web developer. As for gluing, you are putting glue on the insert and sliding into the arrow as you normally would. If you get glue into the seam, you take a pair of pliers and break that seal that the glue produced. The insert will now spin freely in the shaft. Here is a link to the instructions page. Hope this helps!


----------



## ethicsarchery (Jul 15, 2008)

ethicsarchery said:


> Ethics Archery has released it's newest product, the Patent Pending SpinPoints.
> 
> The SpinPoints are currently available in limited sizes as we have just begun manufacturing them. We currently have them available in .244, .246, and for our competitive indoor shooters we have .381 ID available for the popular Carbon Express X-Jammer 27 Pro shafts. More sizes are scheduled to come out but we want to hear from you, the shooters, in regards to what sizes we should be bringing out next.


I apologize for the mistake. I would have changed the original post but it doesn't seem to be working. The SpinPoint that we have manufactured for the Carbon Express X-Jammer 27 Pro Shafts are .369 inside diameter, not .381. Sorry if this caused any confusion for anyone!

Thanks!
EA


----------



## 3or88 (Jan 2, 2016)

I just had 12 of these made for me at the Deer Camp in Chiefland, FL; I also had the twisternock installed. The 1st batch I had done when I got them home did not rotate smoothly. There were 2 out of 12 that did rotate fine and used these to practice and was impressed above expectation. I took these back and used a little different technique to install the inserts and also got a lighter insert as well. Again I am quite impressed. I find the tuning of broadheads to be unnecessary task. Practice with standard points and shoot broadheads with no to little difference. Twisternocks assisted with speed and the combination of the 2 is clearly on target deadly.


----------

